# cavotricuspid isthmus ablation



## bennieyoung (Feb 3, 2015)

How would you code for a cavotricuspid isthmus ablation when it is done for atrial flutter/atrial fibrillation and not for SVT?


----------



## cgbar (Feb 3, 2015)

93653....It says in the code description .."cavo-tricuspid isthmus"...

Glenn


----------

